# 1961 Lancia Flaminia Sport 3C Zagato



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

_Hi everyone!

As usual you can (pre)view everything on:

* Wax-it.be

* Flickr

* Facebook

* Twitter_

Hope you'll enjoy this one
__________________________________

To continue the write ups on some pristine old-timers in style, we present you this Zagato... The old-timers were done over a period of time but the unique character that every single oldie holds and represents, turns detailling one of them into an amazing experience.
Time and time again were really blown away by them. The special singe stage paint calls for a different kind of polishing and waxing. There's some real chrome, real wood, very high quality leather... You get the idea 

It's a great challenge to turn it into the beauty it really should be, a rolling piece of art, a challenge we love taking on!

  



[URL="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8145/7465524888_85435e5b26_b.jpg"]








__
https://flic.kr/p/6








[/URL]





The deep blue paint had a lot of scratches and could use some real TLC. The paint had no lacquer so it didnt take long before we're covered in blue dust,...
After several polishing steps the paint turned really deep, I think you could really drown in it 
This kind of depth and reflection can only really be achieved on paint without metallic pearls.

After finishing with Cleaner Fluid and topping with several layers of Concorso the gorgeous Italian was looking even better then ever!

I think the pictures say a thousand words... :argie:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dude!!!

Stunning, that is all :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Phwoar! :argie: :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Bert :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

That's a first for me... i've never seen one of those before...Absolutely stunning car:argie:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

lovely work


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Never seen one before! great work!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

proper beautiful machine. very nice work to btw!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Totally gorge!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Beautiful !


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

that is stunning


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*One word Wow !!*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I really don't know what's going on here at the moment, someone washes a Porsche and people go mental, someone else turns around a rare beast spending hours and hours and hours, and not even 1000 views!!! 

I am confused


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing, amazing, amazing :argie:.


----------



## Idaeus (Sep 5, 2012)

Whoa! Incredible car! Love it!


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Awesome job 

Regards
Dene


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

stangalang said:


> I really don't know what's going on here at the moment, someone washes a Porsche and people go mental, someone else turns around a rare beast spending hours and hours and hours, and not even 1000 views!!!
> 
> I am confused


Thanks! I was actually thinking the same


----------



## sparkey32 (Aug 11, 2012)

Stunner of a car, i'm in love......


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Beautiful little car, lovely job )


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie:
Many thanks for sharing. Gorgeous result.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys.. 

I love doing those special cars!


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow beautiful car!


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

what a car!!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

wow - stunning :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

top class job on a stunning rare motor vehicle.

Glad your business is doing so well :thumb:


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful car, you really brought the colour out well. Must have been a pleasure to work on.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning car and work :thumb:


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Stunning job! Lovely car


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely car, very nice.:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Phwoaaarr, what a gorgeous little thing


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Stunning car and top work.

Fantastic!


----------

